# Brake rotors



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

Just wondering...the rotors that we use...is it being shared with the Sentra SER Spec-V or any other nissan vehicle?


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Sergei, I really need to get together with you. I've been asking along these lines for weeks now... getting after market brake rotors, etc. I don't think there are any Brembo brakes for the X per se.  But I haven't looked into whether the SE-R or the Skyline share brake rotors or parts with our X. I had just made a mental note to call our dealer next week to find out. If anyone knows though, it'd be great to hear about it and find out if we can get any after market brake systems installed.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

A nice brake upgrade WOA! 
That would be nice !

But maybe later.

As for compatibility I found this older post by "Terranismo" where he mentions Altima/Maxima/Murano.

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=815755#post815755

I have not had a chance to verify this information


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

So the best bet would be to get aftermarket Altima brakes and give it a try. Hmmm... wonder if its worth the try only to find out they don't fit. That'd be a bummer! :thumbdwn:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

chances are, your car shares brakes with at least one other nissan make as many of their brakes are uniform with other models (obviously, this is an easier design due to the fact that it is fewer different parts to produce). iirc, some maximas, altimas and se-rs share the same pads. in the case your rotors/pads are unique, companies like carbotech engineering will make both pads and rotors for your car...all you have to do is send them an oe part.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*sharing brakes*

Hi Guys,

When I bought my front EBC GreenStuff brake pads the part number was the same for both our exy and the older version of the Nissan Pathfinder (i.e. not the recently launched one in Australia with a new shape)

This makes me wonder if the rotors are the same as well? Just checked my sources and they look a bit different although both are ventilated.

HERE is the Nissan X-Trail after-market rotors. (the price is not that bad at all, considering I paid $144AUS for the front brakes pads alone)

And HERE is the Nissan Pathfinder after-market option.

The centre hole seems to be bigger in the xtrail.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

The picture the E-bay seller used for the X-trail rotors looks the same as the one used for rotors he is selling of other brands. It did mention that it is only illustrative and might not be representative of the actual product. So it might actually still look the same. Because the Altima and Pathfinder rotors look the same on the 1motormart website.

It gets me quite interested actually. Another question is where do they get the nice red Brembo calipers (is that what they're called?) that can be seen through the rims? There isn't any mentioned in the websites.


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

I was thinking....can we fit the front disc brakes/pads to the back w/o any major modifications like custom brackets etc??? and seems like the aftermarket brakes are not worth my time IMHO as they are not slotted or drilled...I'd rather go for a better alternative which is getting steel braided brake hoses and DOT 5.1 brake fluid which will help in eliminating the spongy brakes that the xty has...or even better brake pads


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Better brake pads are definitely possible. Jalal has aftermarket brake pads already installed and has been happy with it... right Jalal?

I was hoping to find slotted or drilled rotors for the X. I took a look at them today and I can't imagine Nissan going out of its way to make new rotors for the X-trail. I'll just have to take my time in eventually measuring it and comparing it with some aftermarket ones available.

As usual, if something does come up, I'll post it here for feedback, comments and general info purposes.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

thetimster said:


> Better brake pads are definitely possible. Jalal has aftermarket brake pads already installed and has been happy with it... right Jalal?


I was going to write a full report after 20,000km's as I have promised before when I first fitted my EBC Green Stuff pads, but since you asked, I have now done 10,000km's with them and they have been just great and I'm extremely happy with them.

No brake dust at all on the front alloys anymore


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*New Brake Rotors*

Hi Guys,

Just found these cool ventilated rotors to suit our exy when I was looking for rear brake pads (mine are due for replacement in another 5,000kms time)










Here is the write-up about them:

*Brake Rotors :Turbo Groove Brake Rotors*
-Wide aperture grooves -Special disc alloys UNIQUE to EBC -Dimple hole construction -Balanced geometry The wider slot actually draws cool air across the pad surface keeping pads and rotors cooler. They also expel dust, dirt and hot gases better than fine slots which eventually fill with rust and scale and become ineffective in our opinion. The blind drilled holes break down surface gases when braking from speed but do not weaken the rotor cross section as can happen with through drilling, thereby lessening the chance of rotors cracking over time and heavy use. 

I know what I'll be getting comes time to replace my rotors


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just found these cool ventilated rotors to suit our exy when I was looking for rear brake pads (mine are due for replacement in another 5,000kms time)
> 
> ...



dude where is the page for these discs??


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sergei_dekker said:


> dude where is the page for these discs??


hehehe. Mate, I just thought I'll make it more exciting and see if you guys like what you see before I post the information on where to get it from LOL 

OK, as the product name suggests, these are EBC rotors and you can find-out the details HERE

Also note, the Series 7000 EBC GreenStuff front brakes has just came-out which supersedes the EBC Green Stuff 6000 I'm now using for my front brakes. The 7000 series guarantee NO BRAKE DUST!

have fun.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

aussietrail said:


> Also note, the Series 7000 EBC GreenStuff front brakes has just came-out which supersedes the EBC Green Stuff 6000 I'm now using for my front brakes. The 7000 series guarantee NO BRAKE DUST!
> 
> have fun.


I've constantly talked bad about their pads due to dissapointing performance compared to my Carbotech Bobcats and Hawk HPS, but I am now interested to see if they have improved as they are constantly updating the compound. One complaint I did not have of the EBCs were dust; they have always been excellent about that.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Zac said:


> I've constantly talked bad about their pads due to dissapointing performance compared to my Carbotech Bobcats and Hawk HPS, but I am now interested to see if they have improved as they are constantly updating the compound. One complaint I did not have of the EBCs were dust; they have always been excellent about that.


Hi Zac, am not sure which EBC brake pads you have used previously, but am now using the heavy duty 6000 series GreenStuff and am very happy with them after 10,000kms. I can only guess that the 7000 series would be even better.


----------



## Sergei_dekker (Jun 4, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> Hi Zac, am not sure which EBC brake pads you have used previously, but am now using the heavy duty 6000 series GreenStuff and am very happy with them after 10,000kms. I can only guess that the 7000 series would be even better.


Well to be honest I would not want to change my pads to this unless it can improve my braking power which seems to me like it only prevents brake dust....I'm not sure....and they didnt state any details about the disc rotors....only pics...no applications and price


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sergei_dekker said:


> Well to be honest I would not want to change my pads to this unless it can improve my braking power which seems to me like it only prevents brake dust....I'm not sure....and they didnt state any details about the disc rotors....only pics...no applications and price


Sergei, you have to do a bit of research on the net for reviews and applications of the EBC pads and rotors, just like I did when I decided to go with EBC from my front pads and now getting the rear ones as well.

I did not base my decision on the fact that they did not produce brake dust alone, this was just an added bonus. Their gripping power is awesome and you don't get that spongy feeling at all. Press and stop!

Prices are available on the net as well, so just Google it mate


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

I looked it up. It seems they might not have the 7000 series for the X-trail yet. And the rotors don't come in specifications for the X-trail either. Here are the only products from EBC available for our car.

http://www.brakes4u.co.uk/products.asp?id=10068


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

aussietrail said:


> Hi Zac, am not sure which EBC brake pads you have used previously, but am now using the heavy duty 6000 series GreenStuff and am very happy with them after 10,000kms. I can only guess that the 7000 series would be even better.


It was a few years ago and while the minimum dust and the initial cold bite was awesome, I was somewhat dissapointed with fade resistance. I want to drive the 7000 as I have Carbotech BobCat 1521s on my SE-R and Hawk HPS on the minivan. Yes, on my minivan!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

thetimster said:


> I looked it up. It seems they might not have the 7000 series for the X-trail yet. And the rotors don't come in specifications for the X-trail either. Here are the only products from EBC available for our car.
> 
> http://www.brakes4u.co.uk/products.asp?id=10068


Hi Tim,

I made a mental to ask my local EBC distributor about the EBC rotors (which I'd shown you guys earlier) when I went to pick-up my GreenStuff rear brake pads and was told that EBC *does* make them specifically for the xtrail (front and back) and I was quoted a price of $348AUS per set (i.e. per pair)

The rotors are coming to Australia in a week.

I know what I'll be getting when it comes time to machine or replace mine.


----------

